# New Eureka Mignon or Used Mazzer?



## josh18t (May 22, 2016)

Hey guys,

Im about to get my first grinder and after looking at all the options I decided I was going to get a Mignon, but I have just seen a Mazzer jolly (Luigi) for sale for less money. The Mazzer is 6 years old and was used for light commercial (15 or so shots a day) it hasn't had the burrs replaced so I could change those but I'd really appreciate any advice on the two before I make a decision.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Things to think about are space, aesthetics, what you want in your cup. Not had a Mignon, but love my Mazzer, and they are pretty indestructible. As I understand it the Mignon is smaller and more "home designed"


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

I was in the same boat and ended up with a 2006 SuperJolly. Bought new burrs and couldn't be happier. It's HUGE though.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

I currently have one of each - will get a photo of them next to each other for you later - the size difference is substantial.

I haven't yet been in a position to have a fair grind-off as yet so can't comment on the important thing. (I'll be selling whichever loses). On paper at least, the SJ should be better.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

If I had the headroom I may have gone down the superjolly route, but had to consider the height of my kitchen cupboards.

I bought a Mignon and couldnt be happier.

Looks great in the kitchen, which I think matters and was also a consideration, after alls said and done its not in actual use for much time and is on view the rest of the time.


----------



## josh18t (May 22, 2016)

Thanks that is a good point about the size I didn't realise quite how small the Eureka is.

It would fit/look a lot better than the Mazzer and I could put it on top of one of the small knock box drawers. I may have to measure it all up at home, as if it starts to take over the whole kitchen my girlfriend would kill me. It already took me days to convince her to get just the coffee machine.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Some comparison photos for you.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Most people take the hopper off for home use...


----------



## josh18t (May 22, 2016)

Thanks Jake that really helps to see a comparison. The Mazzer is £150 so it kills me as the Eureka is £259 but I'd probably have to go for the Mignon looking at the comparison, It probably could just about fit but it defiantly wouldn't look as good in the kitchen.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Mazzer all day. Make space for it.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

josh18t said:


> Thanks Jake that really helps to see a comparison. The Mazzer is £150 so it kills me as the Eureka is £259 but I'd probably have to go for the Mignon looking at the comparison, It probably could just about fit but it defiantly wouldn't look as good in the kitchen.


They look fine. Honestly. The hopper is ridiculous but I don't think anyone uses them in a home context. Your machine presumably has a slightly industrial look to it? Our kitchen and living room are one smallish space in a country cottage. The Mazzer sits unobtrusively on a corner of the kitchen. Less intrusive than a microwave.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I've used both side by side and the sj produces better taste in the cup everytime though the mignon is small and on demand.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

josh18t said:


> Thanks that is a good point about the size I didn't realise quite how small the Eureka is.
> 
> It would fit/look a lot better than the Mazzer and I could put it on top of one of the small knock box drawers. I may have to measure it all up at home, as if it starts to take over the whole kitchen my girlfriend would kill me. It already took me days to convince her to get just the coffee machine.





risky said:


> Mazzer all day. Make space for it.


An audi A6 is arguably a better car than an audi A3.

But if the A6 doesnt fit on the drive or in the garage and an A3 does then the A3 is the car for you.

If the mazzers too big its too frigging big


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> An audi A6 is arguably a better car than an audi A3.
> 
> But if the A6 doesnt fit on the drive or in the garage and an A3 does then the A3 is the car for you.
> 
> If the mazzers too big its too frigging big


No no no. Put the junk in the garage, chickens on the drive and pay the extra insurance to leave the car on the street. Or build a huge underground bunker to accommodate the car.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm going to be doing a bit of a grind-off tomorrow, obviously - you shouldn't let my taste buds influence you - and I'm sure a good google of SJ vs Mignon will give you far more reliable results, but happy to give you my thoughts. I actually want the Mignon to get close to the SJ - not only because of the nice size - but less messy, easier on the eye, easier to clean etc. In the first quick and dirty test the difference in the cup wasn't enough to justify the extra size. But it could still all change!


----------



## josh18t (May 22, 2016)

I've double and triple checked measurements in the kitchen but I just cant see it fitting in, not with the other appliances we have. Its a shame as I can see that the Mazzer is a lot more for the money.

Im going to order the Mignon on Tuesday.

Unless anyone has any other options for the under £300 mark?


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Took me a little longer than I expected.. I wanted to be as thorough as I could be over one weekend - patience and caffeine levels allowing. So these are my findings - as I say - take 'em with a pinch of salt, and read someone else's experience too: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11273-Super-Jolly-a-worthy-upgrade-from-a-Mignon

To me - the most important thing is what you get in the cup - I have enough space for either (sadly not both) grinders. I tried 3 different coffees and with the first, once I'd got all things equal, I could honestly detect no difference at all. Seriously, I tried more than once. This was an espresso blend - Union's Decaf.

With the second two coffees however I started to notice something - and I guess more experienced folk would know to look for this - I was expecting to find different 'notes' in the coffees, but I didn't. I'd found the bean's sweet-spot on both grinders and could taste all the notes I was supposed to and some of my own - but it was just that with the SJ the flavours were just slightly more in focus. That's the best way I have of describing it - like when audiophiles talk about better systems having 'more separation and clarity'.

The 2nd coffee was Rave's Ethiopia Hunkute #3 - And it was just that the bitter-sweet acidity was popping a little more - that Lychee thing.

Then Alchemy's Elixir - another espresso blend - but this one is more about the acidity (pineapple & lime) than the Union.. This is my favourite coffee so far - and I thought it couldn't get any better, but it did. Slightly.

Here's the thing though - for me - the difference is really minimal, and it's only because I'm tasting one next to the other. I reckon if there was even half-an-hour between them I might not have noticed the difference.

I ever-so-slightly prefer the coffee from the Mazzer - but not that much that it's an easy call for me. The SJ isn't modded in any way (other than the lens hood) and is retaining just under 2grams of coffee with every cup. I need to put 20g in to get 18g out. Most of the 2g is in the machine and the rest is on the floor. Cleaning it out after every use is a pain etc. Whereas the Mignon is virtually zero retention and not messy.

Tough call. I will probably go with the SJ - simply because I spend so much of my time trying to get the best from a bean, never mind the amount of money on hardware - that the extra faff is worth it, however small the return is for that. It's going to need some modding though.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Ah.. Our posts crossed.

I hope my post doesn't confuse you further... The Mignon is a great choice - and as far as I know - the best 'new' grinder for your budget. I'll probably be selling mine if you want to save a little on the new price. It's only a couple of months old and comes with a transferable warranty. You might need to get your post-count up a little - because I'll be putting it in the for sale section and I think you need 20 or so posts before you have access.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Think it's just 5 posts to access sales thread. And agree with your findings @UncleJake whilst not a massive difference I found flavours with the sj were just more tasteable (if that's a word)


----------



## josh18t (May 22, 2016)

Thanks Jake I'm sure loads of people are going to find that helpful.

Yeah I have access to the for sale thread and would defiantly be interested, Im coming back to London now after the bank hol so Im sure I can sort out a collection and that from tomorrow. But I wont be back until this eve if you fancy waiting on popping it up (if thats not against any rules on here)









Thanks again for the opinions/tests.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

No worries. I won't get a chance to put it up until tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

UncleJake said:


> Here's the thing though - for me - the difference is really minimal, and it's only because I'm tasting one next to the other. I reckon if there was even half-an-hour between them I might not have noticed the difference.
> 
> I ever-so-slightly prefer the coffee from the Mazzer


I appreciate the honest write up of your personal findings.

If I had the two side by side I think I can understand there may be some pre determined peer pressure to instantly say the SJ is much better because blah blah blah.

Thank you.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

When I had the two side by side I was actually hoping the mignon would better due to being more kitchen friendly but taste wise the sj was better.


----------

